# How to get a red/deep red on rub



## bigsmoketexas (Apr 8, 2017)

Say i have a go to homeade rub that lacks redness. What are some ingredients i can add/adjust to increase the color?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 8, 2017)

bigsmoketexas said:


> Say i have a go to homeade rub that lacks redness. What are some ingredients i can add/adjust to increase the color?



1.  Why?
2.  Red food coloring
3.  Why?


----------



## sundown farms (Apr 9, 2017)

Typically paprika is added for color but contributes little additional flavor unless you use Hungarian paprika. For a dark red tone and much more flavor try ground chipotle. Mix the two and experiment.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2017)

I PM'd you.

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 15, 2017)

I know this is a week old...

OP, are you wanting a red smoke ring in the meat, or just a red color on the meat from the rub?
There's a huge difference.

As previously stated If you just want color on the meat the regular generic paprika is your buddy.
But if you want some real flavor from that paprika, then some of the more expensive varieties of fresh, imported Paprikas will provide that.
But you'll need to be sure they're _'Fresh'_ and the variety advertised, I prefer to buy from trusted online sources.

Hungarian, Sweet Paprika
https://shop.thespicehut.com/products/organic-paprika-sweet-hungarian-2-oz
Spanish, Smoked Paprika
https://shop.thespicehut.com/products/organic-paprika-smoky-spanish-2-oz

You can also use Achiote powder or paste, can be readily found in the Latino/Mexican sections of good grocers or Latino/Mexican markets.
Depending on how much spicy heat you like you can also use Chipotle, Chile powder, Cayenne pepper and some other ground red chiles.
I like to infuse ground chile powders into oil and make a paste to be rubbed into meats, or use them in marinades.
Chipotles in adobo sauce can be pureed and used for flavor and color.

You can also marinate your meat like I do for Al pastor.
A combination of ingredients all impart a red color to my pork al pastor.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255624/al-pastor-bastardizado-bastardized-al-pastor

For my marinade I used
20 oz Crushed Pineapple
19 oz Red enchilada sauce  *RED*
7oz Chipotle chiles on Adobo sauce, pureed *RED*
2T Achiote powder *RED*
1 cup Brown sugar
1 tbsp Cumin
1 tbsp Paprika *RED*
2 tbsp Sea salt


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 15, 2017)

I was going to suggest achiote as well.


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 15, 2017)

Achiote is also known as ground annato.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 15, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I was going to suggest achiote as well.


Great cooks think alike... Point.


Shyzabrau said:


> Achiote is also known as ground annato.


Yes'sir.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 15, 2017)

Love me some achiote chicken!  Tends to freak some folks out when they first see it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2017)

I will offer another option...Cherry Wood makes for a deep red color on meat...JJ


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Apr 17, 2017)

I usually get a great smoke ring, the red im looking for is in color of the meat. 

Lots of great information being passed here. Im taking notes. 

I dont use cherry wood as its expensive down here and burns quick, but when i did use it it fave great color and taste.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2017)

I use a blend of hickory, Cherry and maple. Don't have to be all maple to get the result. Bit off the wall but I know a guy that adds Cherry Koolaid powder to his rub. Has color and flavor...JJ


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Apr 18, 2017)

Does achiote have a strong flavor?


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 18, 2017)

bigsmoketexas said:


> Does achiote have a strong flavor?



It has a very mild flavor. Tough to describe. Maybe a cross between horseradish and mustard. I doubt that you'll notice the flavor at all when incorporated into a rub. 

(I was checking up on the forum on my phone to unwind before going to sleep. When I saw your question, I jumped out of bed and ran into the kitchen for a taste...)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2017)

Wait a minute...Bigsmoke*texas and you have never had Pollo Pibil ( Yucatan achiote grilled chicken ) or Cochinita Pipil ( Yucatan pit roasted pork )???? You need to hit some of the local Mexican BBQ Joints. Good stuff with a deep red color and an earthy somewhat mild flavor. Kind of hard to describe but Achiote combined with Garlic, Mex Oregano, Bitter Orange or Lime, Cumin, Canella, Clove, Allspice, S & P, is freaking magical!...JJ*


----------



## tallbm (Apr 19, 2017)

Well I've never used Kashmiri red chili powder but I've eaten plenty of it in the following dish and no one has mentioned this option so far.

Kashmiri red chili powder is reported to be a very mild chili powder like paprika mild but used to impart the reddish color to Tandoori Chicken.  I've eaten a variety of Indian food dishes but I stick to a few tried and true ones.  Tandoori chicken or lamb are probably my favorite Indian dishes.  I also really like beef or lamb Vindaloo but that is off topic.

Tandoori chicken is awesome and very reddish without having any noticeable chili powder flavor and the chicken tastes like a very savory grilled and lightly smoked chicken!!!













302px-Chickentandoori.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Apr 19, 2017


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Apr 19, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Wait a minute...Bigsmoke*texas and you have never had Pollo Pibil ( Yucatan achiote grilled chicken ) or Cochinita Pipil ( Yucatan pit roasted pork )???? You need to hit some of the local Mexican BBQ Joints. Good stuff with a deep red color and an earthy somewhat mild flavor. Kind of hard to describe but Achiote combined with Garlic, Mex Oregano, Bitter Orange or Lime, Cumin, Canella, Clove, Allspice, S & P, is freaking magical!...JJ*


*

Never heard of that im about to find the nearest spot!*


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 19, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Wait a minute...Bigsmoke*texas and you have never had Pollo Pibil ( Yucatan achiote grilled chicken ) or Cochinita Pipil ( Yucatan pit roasted pork )???? You need to hit some of the local Mexican BBQ Joints. Good stuff with a deep red color and an earthy somewhat mild flavor. Kind of hard to describe but Achiote combined with Garlic, Mex Oregano, Bitter Orange or Lime, Cumin, Canella, Clove, Allspice, S & P, is freaking magical!...JJ*


*

I had braised goat a couple of weeks ago at a Mexican place that had a lot of achiote in it. Sublime.

I've also used it in Carnitas. Color and flavor.*


----------



## dls1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree with those who have recommended annatto/achiote as a red coloring agent. It will definitely do the job. One word of caution is to be very careful when using it as it will stain anything it touches; hands, counter tops, bowls, utensilsetc. I grind my own seeds, and have a nicely colored dedicated spice grinder just for that purpose.

I first encountered annatto 40+ years ago when I spent around a month exploring the mostly remote areas of Mexico's Yucatan Peninsula. The native Mayan descendants use it in many aspects of their life, both culinary, or otherwise. It's common in oils, drinks, soups, stews, pastes, rubs, etc. It's also used as a textile dye, for tattoos, and as a body paint for important celebrations. I can't confirm it but some historians claim that the latter use was the origin of the term "Redskins".

It was also at that time that I was introduced to the cochinata or puerco pibil that Chef JJ mentioned. It was, and still is, a mainstay dish in every small town and village and traditionally cooked using a suckling pig placed in an earthen pit that was covered with banana or palm leaves. I often make it at home with what I learned them, as well as later, and to this day, I still consider it my favorite pork dish.


----------



## dzimmer1 (May 26, 2017)

Beet powder is used by many of the competition teams and rub companies.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 26, 2017)

I was watching one of the cooking shows that the segment was about a guy making Ribs.The Chef was mixing up his competition winning rub. It was the usual stuff and his Secret Ingredient that he would not reveal. With three kids, l recognized it immediately! He used Cherry Koolaid mix instead of sugar. The meat certainly was Red!...JJ


----------

